# Orc and Goblin Tactics - Core Choices



## Ratvan

Orc Tactics - Core Choices

Now on we go to the Workhorses of the Army. This is where the majority of the points get spent (unless min-maxing) so will try and give a detailed look at the models and rules and some orc tactics I use.

Big Unz
Before we start I'll talk about the Big Unz special rule. One unit of Orcs (Orc Boyz, Arra Boyz, Boar Boyz, Savage Orcs and Savage Orc Boar Boyz) can be upgrade to Big Unz. This gives them strength 4, 5 with the Choppa special rule. Which Is lovely, now what unit do you want to cause the most damage?

Orc Boy
Your standard Orc Boy costs 6 points and is not too shabby with a Toughness of 4 before armour saves ect, will often outlast most other armies core troops. Due to the Choppsa's Special Rule they're also Strength 4 in the first round of close combat as well. Thy are a solid choice but unfortunately do not do anything spectacular.

Arra Boyz
These guys come at 1 point mor ehten your standard Orc Boy and for that point you get a bow, so it is now possible to make a gunline Orc army, as in the first round of combat they still strike at strength 4. Just imagine that, all game to get to combat weathering fire, to get there and get butchered by Orcs.

Savage Orcs
This is where I see the most points spent in tournament lists, they cost 8 point sper model but with the right upgrades make a great core unit. Frenzy and its associated Immune to Psychology, 6+ Ward Save is huge. They can take a Big Stabba, but to be honest not really worth it with movement 4 as the impact hit from charges will be pretty rare. Purchase the following options.
Musician, Standard Bearer, Big Uns and Additional Hand Weapons. 
So your 3 base attacks, at strength 5 in the first round of combat is one monster Close Combat unit, 30 of these boys comes in at just under 300 points (75 points away from your 25% allowance in 1.5k games) With BSB and General near (or in) the unit its not going to fail frenzy that often or run to shooting. I'd put this up there in the top 3 Core Choices for points cost.

Common Goblins
The key selling point here is Nasty Skulkers, which are 3 attacks with killing blow, that act a bit like assassins. One orc tactic I have played with is when you have enough Characters in the front rank so that when the Skulkers are placed you can hide your Wizard and/or BSB in the second rank. Because the Skulkers use the rules for character placement, you can force other characters to the second rank as the command MUST stay in the front rank at all times.

Wolf Riders
Fast cavalry with movement 9! These guys are not much use apart from warmachine harassers due to their low leadership they will most often not rally after declaring flee. Situationally you can get Gift of the Spider god off one these then target warmachines with poisoned shooting. 

Spider Riders
Another Situational/Themed Orc tactics Choice for me, they treat walls as open terrain so are perfect for Siege games. But for me they're a bit expensive and I'd rather have the wolf riders for more movement.

Night Goblins
Ah here we go, my babies. 3 Points a model with Hand Weapon/Spear and Shield. Its a balancing act between Parry Save (convertions for WYSIWYG) or additional Attacks. They harbour all our favourite upgrades the Fanatics, which arguably require a tactica of their own, and who knows if you guys like this I may produce one. The threat of these guys alone is often enough to disrupt opposing generals battle plans. How many are in a unit? 1,2, 3 or none? Most people at a tournament would assume the max so you get the detterant factor of 3 fanatics for the cost of one. When you release them, try and cover as much ground as possible and hope they don't reach the enemy as they do 2D^ (as opposed to D6) strength 5 hits this way.

Also these guys come with Netters upgrade which if you roll well reduces the strength of the enemies attacks by -1, whats that? Essentially toughness 4 Goblins? Mwahahaha.

After Savage Orc Big Units these are often seen a lot in tournements due to the cheapness of the unit, 20 archers with musician, standard and 2 Fanatics costs 130 points so now core is full.


----------

